# Buckling not feeling well



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 12, 2013)

10 month old nigerian dwarf buckling.  Picked him up two weeks ago.  He was wormed with safeguard when he left the other farm and the next day by me.  He did not eat his grain last night or this morning.  I have seen him eat hay and chew his cud.  His temp is 100.5   His eyes are a little runny, but nose is ok.  He seems to keep nipping at his left side toward his bum. Poop was normal yesteday (black pellets)  and today brown logs.  He is getting 1/2 cup medicated meat goat pellets. I did add a tbsp of "goat chow" to his pellets the day before yesterday. Starting to switch to same feed as my does, but he ate around it.   I just went to TSC and picked up everything I might possibly need.  Suggestions????   Thanks!

*gave him B complex and probios tonight


----------



## mjgh06 (Feb 13, 2013)

That is a low temp - you need to get it up quick.  Normal is 102.5 -104. Bring him in and if you can't do a warm water bath, use a blow dryer to warm him up and a heating pad.  With that low of a temp he will go down fast.  Are there any other symptoms?  Continue the B vitamins and probios, but Add in a tablespoon of baking soda for possible bloat.  I use OTC vitamins and dose as follows when sick- 

2 tablets of 250mg B1 3xd  first day and then 2 Tablet B1 1xday for a week. 

B12  3 tablets a 2xday first day then 1xd for week.

Best way to get goat to eat  place index finger and thumb on each side of goat mouth near back and open mouth.  Take other hand and place tablet in very back of throat but Not down throat.  Cup the hand you were using to open mouth around sides of mouth to keep goat from spitting it out but not tight enough so he cant chew tab.  Repeat for each tablet.  One dosage usually takes about 1-2mins.

As the B vitamins go through the system pretty fast, I havent worried about overdosing and it has always worked for me. No needles, no frustration over needing a prescription or having to buy Fortified B complexes for goats when I just need the B1 or B12.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2013)

what *mjgh06* said and I would get a fecal to the vet. Safeguard is not a great de-wormer and it is best to find out what he has first so that you know you are using the correct de-wormer. 

different parasites- different wormers
what do his eyelids look like ( fold down bottom eyelid to see the color) is it red/pink/pale pink/white?)

Tapeworms and cocci can cause those poops.... barberpole does not. But a heavy load of anything can make a goat lethargic and not want to eat. 

JMO but I'd get him off "feed" and keep him on hay for a few days.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 13, 2013)

yup, safegaurd is a pretty weak wormer, and if it is coccidiosis that will require a different treatment plan.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 13, 2013)

He seems to be doing a lot better today.  Eating hay and more active.  I am going to hold his grain for a few days, and take a fecal to the vet tomorrow.  I was able to finally able to dig out their door, so they could get out of the barn.   He ran straight for the christmas tree


----------

